
Sshuttle: where transparent proxy meets VPN meets ssh - lobo_tuerto
https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
======
johng
Unfortunately, it is no longer actively maintained and a bit buggy...

Latest commit 9ce2fa0 on Aug 10, 2012

